# problema reloj

## antogc

buenas a todos, 

he emergido el paquete ntp para poder tener mi hora sincronizada por intener....tengo dos máquinas en una sincroniza bien, pero en la otra me pone siempre una hora mas....he copiado en /etc/localtime/ el file correspondiente en /usr/sahre/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid, la ocnfiguración del reloj esta en "UTC"...nose que mas puede ser y pq funciona bien en uno y en el otro no...

alguna idea??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me parece que ahora la configuración para la zona horario se toma del archivo /etc/conf.d/clock. Yo tengo por ejemplo:

 */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   

> TIMEZONE="America/Argentina/Cordoba"

 

Será ese tu problema?

Salud!

----------

## antogc

si yo lo tengo en todos igual.. "/Europe/Madrid....no obstante conseguí que todos tubieran la misma hora, bueno la misma misma no...uno está siempre un par de minutos delante q el otro y nosé porque....por ahora lo dejaré así lo veré mas detenidamente cuando lo necesite...

gracias!!

----------

## ekz

Puede ser porque en gentoo (no se si en otros linux) al cambiar la hora "a mano", se crea el fichero /etc/adjtime con el desfase de horas, y irá apurando o retrasando los segundos hasta obtener la hora anterior que tenía   :Shocked: 

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/adjtime 

0.0 0 0.0
```

Prueba ese comando y si la salida no son ceros borra ese fichero con rm /etc/adjtime (cuidado con no pasar a cargarte /etc ... )

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Para no abrir otro hilo posteo aquí:

Desde que se cambio la hora que el reloj no me funciona correctamente, anteriormente sí y no he emergido ningún paquete ni cambiado ninguna configuració. Lo que sucede es que el reloj se me va adelantando poco a poco... si lo dejo un dia sin tocarlo se me adelanta casi una hora...

No sé que hacer, y la configuración es buena. Mi versión de hal es 0.5.10 (~amd64)

```

sama sefirot # cat /etc/conf.d/clock

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

Y la duda.... ¿que significa esto? ¿debe permanecer en 0?

```
sama sefirot # cat /etc/adjtime

1947.673147 1208468266 0.000000

1208451861

LOCAL
```

----------

## i92guboj

@sefirotsama, ¿has actualizado a baselayout 2.x?

----------

## sefirotsama

No, sigo en la versión sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [amd64]

Debo borrar /etc/adjtime?

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> No, sigo en la versión sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [amd64]
> 
> Debo borrar /etc/adjtime?

 

La verdad es que no se de donde sale ese fichero, ni qué lo crea. No podría decirte. Desde luego no creo que sea nada crítico, ni que tenga que ver con los adelantos que sufre tu reloj. Solo para asegurarnos: ¿has hecho overclocking the algún tipo? ¿están funcionando tu bus, cpu o memoria a una frecuencia superior de la especificada por el fabricante?

En cualquier caso, es raro que todo esto haya surgido al cambiar la hora...

----------

## sefirotsama

No he hecho overclock (ni por la bios ni he modificado el hardware).

Mediante software no he tocado nada. Aunque a veces mirando logs o salidas de dbus, creo haber recordado alarmas del tipo "couldn't set perfomance hight level" o algo similar sin faltas de ortografia.

¿Hay algún servicio fuera de lugar? ¿Tal vez algún servicio incompatible con otro?

```
sama sefirot # rc-update show

       915resolution |      default

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

              cpudyn |      default

            cpufreqd |      default

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

   hibernate-cleanup | boot

            hostname | boot

            ipw3945d | boot default

               ivman |      default

             keymaps | boot

         laptop_mode |      default

          lm_sensors |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            netmount |      default

      NetworkManager |      default

          powersaved | boot

           rmnologin | boot

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

----------

## ekz

@sefirot: en estos hilos, todos en español, hay información sobre el fichero adjtime   :Wink: .

1

2

3

4

Saaaaludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como yo tampoco conocía adjtime (Gracias Ekz), fuí a lo seguro.

Sinceramente no entendí ni el 20% de la página del manual   :Very Happy:  pero se lee bien clarito:

 *man adjtime wrote:*   

> ADJTIME(3)                 Linux Programmer's Manual                ADJTIME(3)
> 
> NAME
> 
>        adjtime - correct the time to synchronize the system clock
> ...

 

Lo interesante es que he probado en 3 pc diferentes, las 3 están usando ntpclient para mantener el reloj en hora, en las 3 el valor de /etc/adjtime difiere de cero y sin embargo, los relojes no se desfasan.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Se ha solucionado lo del reloj al borrar /etc/adjtime . Los hilos han servido grácias

----------

